# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Переезд храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

## Вишну-рата дас

На прошлой неделе руководство храма Шри-Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуты получило уведомление
от службы судебных приставов о том, что храм может быть снесен уже в
кратчайшие сроки. Нам предоставляется возможность добровольного съезда и
демонтажа строений храма, в противном случае снос осуществится наемными
ликвидаторами за наш же счет.

11 июля в ходе экстренного совещания лидеров московской ятры обсуждены
актуальные вопросы взаимодействия с представителями городской и окружной
администраций и компетентных органов для поиска приемлемых договоренностей
с властями, а также форсирование поиска вариантов перемещения храма с тем,
чтобы сохранить имущество храма, не подвергать его риску в случае прихода
ликвидаторов. Также обсуждались конкретные вопросы внутреннего единства и
консолидации усилий духовных лидеров общины и персонала храма.

Все службы храма делают всё от них зависящее для того, чтобы и сам храм, и
храмовые духовные программы, и прихожане не понесли ущерба от грядущего
переезда. Идет интенсивный анализ различных вариантов, поиск удобных мест
для храма и храмового хозяйства. Вайшнавы работают над тем, чтобы отсрочить
переезд до осени.

Мы надеемся, что нам удастся изменить жесткие условия переезда, но мы не
можем не учитывать и худшего сценария, а потому должны сосредоточиться и на
вариантах, альтернативных действующему храму.

В эту субботу в 15 час. в храме пройдет собрание старших членов общины по
всем острым вопросам. На встречу приглашены лидеры групп духовного общения,
секторов намахатт, духовных центров региона, руководителей служб и храма и
департаментов московской религиозной организации.

Напомним, что 28 марта 2012 года Савеловский районный суд вынес вердикт о
незаконности нахождения храма на данной территории, поскольку в свое время
храм так и не дождался от прежнего столичного руководства необходимых
разрешительных документов, а нынешнее руководство Москвы не сочло нужным
довести до конца прекрасную идею строительства индуистского храма. Теперь,
в связи с общей кампанией по зачистке города от <<незаконных строений>>,
властям велено выполнить решение суда и по нашему храму.

Мы надеемся на ваше понимание, вашу решимость и энтузиазм продолжать
служение нашим Божествам и Шриле Прабхупаде, несмотря на внешние
препятствия. Храм уже не раз оказывался под угрозой сноса. Отчасти верно
то, что московские вайшнавы привыкли к такого рода испытаниям, но все же
всякий раз мы ощущаем себя обманутыми в своих надеждах, шокированными
<<неожиданным>> поворотом судьбы. Последняя <<репетиция>>, состоявшаяся в
ноябре прошлого года, тем не менее, показала, что большинство прихожан
должным образом восприняли создавшуюся ситуацию, многие с живостью
откликнулись на призывы оказать поддержку в разных сферах. Мы очень
благодарны вам, но вновь просим вас о содействии!

Что нам нужно сейчас:

- удобные здания площадью около 500 кв. метров в льготную аренду под храм и
храмовое хозяйство;
- складские помещения;
- офисные помещения;
- грузовой транспорт;
- помощь в демонтаже строений;
- помощь в погрузке-разгрузке;
- финансовая помощь, прежде всего целевые пожертвования на новое храмовое
помещение.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В субботу 13-го июля в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты прошло очень интересное и конструктивное собрание старших преданных по поводу переезда храма. На собрании обсуждались разные темы, задавались самые разные, в том числе достаточно острые, вопросы. Обсуждение было довольно долгим, почти 4 часа. Почти на всё вопросы были даны ответы. Итоговым решением общего собрания было делегирование «Комитету по переезду» принятие решений по времени демонтажа строений и вывозу имущества храма, действий по взаимоотношениям с властями. Данный кредит доверия очень важен для преданных, вошедших в данный комитет, так как решения предстоят непростые, и всем нам очень нужна взаимная поддержка. Да, могут быть ошибки, мы можем потерять какое-то имущество, деньги, наша репутация где-то может в чем-то пострадать, но это уже наши общие ошибки.

Очень важные вещи сказали Шьям прабху и Ачинтья Кришна прабху: «Наша позиция очень проста: у нас был храм и земля на метро Беговая, власти сказали, что нужно переехать на Ходынское поле. Мы это сделали. Потом велели переехать в Молжаниново. Мы это выполнили. Нам велели тратить деньги на проектные и согласовательные работы. Мы это делали. Сейчас у нас забрали и место на Ходынском поле, и место в Молжаниново. Мы законопослушные люди, но мы не можем просто растворится в воздухе. Мы будем оставаться на Ходынском поле пока не получим какой-то реакции от властей. Мы рассматриваем эту ситуацию как то, что происходит с горожанами, обманутыми в долевом строительстве. Даже если мы просто что-то снимем или купим на коммерческой основе, то где гарантия, что нас не лишат этой аренды или собственности под надуманным предлогом. В Москве несколько тысяч вайшнавов. Мы считаем, что с нами должны идти на диалог.»

Особое внимание в самом начале собрания было уделено фактам взаимной критики преданных. Обсуждения между вайшнавами сейчас бывают очень острыми, важно, чтобы они не переходили в вайшнава-аппарадхи. Пожалуйста, дорогие преданные, особенно в это непростое время, будьте максимально осторожны в общении с другими вайшнавами: старшими, равными и младшими, а также с оценками действий наших лидеров. Люди, которые вошли в руководство ятры, сейчас делают очень большую работу. В целом, все преданные сошлись на том, что нынешний кризис это следствие оскорблений, которые преданные наносят друг другу. Говорится, что Кришна уходит из того места, где совершаются оскорбления. Вместо обвинений давайте стараться помогать, особенно тем, кто взял на себя ответственность.

Отдельным решением было принято принести официальные извинения Шриле Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджу и другим преданным от лица московской ятры за ту резкую критику, что была допущена в их адрес.

В целом собрание одобрило такую стратегию: сейчас ничего на территории не разбирать, даже рискуя потерять под бульдозерами часть имущества, в общении с приставами и прессой разъяснять, что нам идти отсюда некуда. Шьям прабху и Ачинтья Кришна прабху будут работать с юристами, властями и средствами массовой информации. Садху-прия прабху прорабатывает подробно вопрос вывоза имущества и поиск места для Божеств на случай, если власти пойдут на обострение конфликта. Не смотря на сложное время, мы продолжаем готовиться к Джанмаштами и пробуждению Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундары.

----------


## Vidyanandadas

дорогие преданные,не доводите ситуацию до бульдозеров.Необходимо реально смотреть на ситуацию.Если есть окончательное решение суда-нужно выполнять.Иначе не дай бог еще и преданные пострадают под бульдозерами

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Не, я думаю до такого не дойдет.
Но хотелось бы чтобы нам дали хотя бы нормально отметить самый великий праздник в году Шри Джанмаштами (а в идеале и Радхаштами). Не на чемоданах и не где нибудь на съемной квартире, а в привычном для всех намоленном месте.Пусть власти не откажут хотя бы в этом. В конце концов-месяц это немного, для них это ничего не решит, а вот для нас будет огромным плюсом.

----------


## evgeny.dobrynin

> Если есть окончательное решение суда-нужно выполнять.


Так точно, оно будет выполнено, всё будет в рамках закона. Но немного попозже.
Официально, подано заявление в  службу судебных приставов о рассмотрение смещения срока выполнения их требований - "добровольного демонтажа строений".
Заявление рассмотрено, судебные приставы для проверки начала выполнения их указаний, а также наложения штрафа в случае не выполнения - не прибыли на территорию храма, в указанный ими ранее срок.
Соответственно, ещё некоторое время, некоторая возможность, более спокойно подготовиться к переезду, и очень сильно надеемся встретить Джанмаштами  -  возможно предоставится.
Но это не повод, для расслабления, и как хорошо вчера сказал Садху прия прабху: "Мы не только будем продолжать подготовку к переезду на новое место, но будем стараться это сделать как можно быстрее."

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

За прошедшую неделю преданные проделали большую работу по защите нашего храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты. Один раз наш храм уже сносили,  и эта рана болит до сих пор, поэтому преданные прилагают массу усилий, чтобы у Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты и Шрилы Прабхупады в Москве было достойное место поклонения!

http://vedamedia.ru/dokumentalnye-fi...ama-na-begovoy



Команда Бхакти Ананта Кришна Махараджа посвятила этому воспевание в ночь Шаяна Экадаши. В самом храме вайшнавы проводили маха-киртан в пятницу и воскресенье. Нирмал Канти прабху провел очень важные встречи с чиновниками в Префектуре САО по нашему вопросу, сейчас готовится встреча руководителей МОСК с самим префектом. Вайшнавы обращались в совет при Президенте РФ по развитию гражданского общества и правам человека, в правительство Москвы, направлена просьба в Службу судебных приставов об отсрочке сноса и т.д.

Шьям прабху и Нарешвара прабху координируют общую работу 
Ядунандана пр – работает с журналистами, готовит пресс-релизы для разного варианта развитий событий.
Ачинтья Кришна пр – подготовил сайт с информацией для СМИ и членов общины по истории нахождения храма Кришны в москве, будет запущен в ближайшее время. 
Садху-прия пр – встречается с чиновниками, Послом Индии, каждый день смотрит по нескольку зданий для покупки. Есть несколько вариантов, по которым идет более подробная проработка по цене и условиям.
Шьямананда пр – каждый день смотрит по несколько вариантов под аренду
Апратиратха пр – устанавливает он-лайн видео-камеры, чтобы территорию нашего храма можно было наблюдать в режиме реального времени в любой точке земного шара.
Вайвасвату ману – проводит встречи со строительными и транспортными организациями для составления плана демонтажа и вывоза помещений и материальных ценностей с территории на Ходынском поле.

Много других преданных также очень активно включились в эту работу.

Какую поддержку вы можете оказать? Похоже, что наши массовые обращения в самые разные инстанции уже дают результат: в оговоренный срок приставы повторно не пришли, но вероятность несогласованных с нами действий по сносу храма остается. Нам очень важно знать, что есть много вайшнавов, готовых срочно приехать к храму, чтобы выразить протест. Вы можете позвонить на «горячую линию» по переезду Храма  +7(925)997-1003(с 10.30 до 18.00) и сообщить, что вы готовы приехать в любое время на Ходынское поле и поддержать преданных или предложить другую помощь, также ваши предложения можно присылать по адресу info@veda.ru

Большое спасибо за всю ту помощь и пожертвования, что вы уже сделали!

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Каждый из вас может очень серьезно помочь нашему общему делу, обратившись к
мэру Москвы Сергею Семеновичу Собянину. Если ваше обращение оформлено
правильно - оно не может остаться без рассмотрения и ответа. Одиночные
письма, конечно, не смогут повлиять на ситуацию, но если писем будет много
- как минимум на проблему обратят внимание.


Очень важно чтобы вы писали не "под копирку", а именно от себя. Поэтому мы
не размещаем готовый текст письма, а приводим только факты, которые вы
можете использовать в своем обращении и даем способы контакта с мэром.


1. Вы можете отправить письмо Собянину как кандидату в мэры, зайдя на сайт
его предвыборного штаба:
http://собянин2013.рф/<http://xn--2013-93d6b8abf3a0n.xn--p1ai/>.
На главной странице сайта в левой его части находится раздел, который так и
называется: предложение или пожелание Сергею Собянину <<написать сообщение>>.
 Отправьте свой вопрос, пожелание или предложение в предвыборную программу
кандидата на пост мэра города Москвы.


2. Вы можете отправить ваше письмо мэру Собянину в мэрию по адресу: 125032,
Москва, ул. Тверская, 13 или написать его в храме, и мы отвезем в
канцелярию сами.


Письмо мэру Собянину можно отправить по почте или привезти лично: 125032,
ул. Тверская, 13, под. 5, ком. 103.


График приема корреспонденции:

с 8.00 до 17.00 час. (понедельник-четверг)

с 8.00 до 15.45 час. (пятница)

с 8.00 до 16.00 час. (предпраздничные дни)


3. Вы можете использовать информационный канал Мэра Москвы С.Собянина:

8 (495) 620-27-00


Для этого необходимо заранее иметь короткий текст обращения, который
необходимо просто зачитать.  Тезисы такого телефонного послания могут быть
следующими:


Единственный в Москве храм индуизма, располагающийся недалеко от метро
<<Динамо>>, может быть насильно снесен в любой момент. Многочисленная община
верующих остается без места отправления религиозных потребностей.


Люди не могут быть выброшены в никуда. Просим нашего мэра сохранить храм во
владении 39 по Ленинградскому проспекту либо дать возможность построить
храм в Молжаниново, отменив несправедливое решение
Градостростроительно-земельной комиссии.


4. Действует Телефон прямой связи Правительства Москвы с жителями города
8 (495) 957-04-44

Прием телефонных обращений жителей осуществляется должностными лицами
Москвы.
Режим работы <<Телефона прямой связи>>:

с 9.00 до 16.00 часов (ежедневно, кроме выходных и праздничных дней).


В своем послании важно представиться, причем желательно с указанием
прописки (если вы москвич) и указать способ которым с вами можно связаться
чтобы передать ответ на ображение. И дальше обозначить почему для вас лично
эта проблема важна.


На сайте http://krishna.ru/sos размещены тезисы и факты, которые вы можете
использовать в своем обращении. Но мы бы просили не копировать все, что
написано, а все же потратить немного времени и составить свое письмо.


Мы имеем право исповедовать выбранную религию. А действующий храм, который
мы постоянно посещаем может быть снесен со дня на день, нам даже не дают
времени на переезд. Нас просто не хотят замечать, но мы граждане России, и
у нас есть права. Мы просим нашего мэра сохранить храм во владении 39 по
Ленинградскому проспекту либо дать возможность построить храм в
Молжаниново, отменив несправедливое решение Градостростроительно-земельной
комиссии. Мы готовы рассмотреть и другие предложения, если для их выработки
будет создана специальная согласительная комиссия.


Предлагаем рекомендации по составлению письма

*
*

*Форма*


Для  рукописного письма - в правом верхнем углу: Мэру Москвы С.С. Собянину
от (ваше ФИО полностью, адрес регистрации).

*
*

*Обращение*


Уважаемый Сергей Семенович!

*
*

*Изложение происходящего*


"Обращаюсь к Вам в связи с критической ситуацией, сложившейся вокруг нашего
храма по адресу: Ленинградский пр., вл. 39, храма Московского общества
сознания Кришны"  (другие варианты: "Прошу вас остановить снос храма в
Москве!", "Прошу Вас защитить права верующих, которых лишают единственного
храма в Москве!" В одном абзаце выразите вашу озабоченность этой проблемой.

*
*

*Суть проблемы*


Правительство Москвы предоставило нам место на Ленинградском пр-те, вл 39
взамен здания храма у метро Беговая, снесенного при реконструкции района,
но позже решили дать другой участок - в Молжаниновском районе. С 2007 года
ведется работа по подготовке к строительству там, и к этому году должно
было уже начаться строительство, но городские власти приняли решение
забрать и этот участок. Теперь у нас нет места для строительства храма. Как
такое решение было принято? Все деньги, которые были собраны силами
верующих потрачены впустую?

*Чрезвычайность ситуации*


"Но это еще не все: недавно в наш единственный в Москве храм Кришны на
Ленинградке пришли судебные приставы и требуют освободить его в течение
недели и снести все временные сооружения. Куда же нам теперь идти?>>

*
*

*Описание вашего отношения к происходящему, влияние этого на вашу жизнь*


"Я отдавал часть своей зарплаты (пенсии) на строительство храма", "Мы
столько работали, чтобы построить достойный храм для нашей большой общины",
"Нас преследовали за веру в 80-е и теперь история повторяется?", "Для нашей
семьи этот храм - единственное место поклонения" и т.д.

"Это решение городских властей буквально выкидывает нас на улицу...", "Мы
намерены защищать наш храм всеми законными методами". "Мы надеемся, что Вы
нас услышите!", "Да, мы часть религиозного меньшинства в России, но тоже
имеем право исповедовать ту религию, которую выбрали сердцем".

*
*

*Просьба*


"Уважаемый Сергей Семенович!, просим Вас остановить насильственный снос
храма на Ленинградском проспекте! Просим Вас защитить права верующих!
Просим сохранить место для строительства храма в Москве, поскольку
находиться во временных постройках на Ленинградке больше невозможно!

*
*

*Подпись*


С уважением, семья москвичей ... (или ваше ФИО).



Ваши слуги, администрация храма

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

> В СМИ пишется,что 20000 индусов лишают храма на Динамо. Смотрю сегодня фото с места событий.Вопрос-загадка........найдите хоть одного оного на фото https://www.facebook.com/groups/mosc...7219895654980/


В субботу много приходит, на праздники, Джанмаштами. Вот фото, сделанное в прошлую субботу:



Кадр не очень хороший, но было примерно пополам русских и индусов

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В течении всего срока со дня визита к нам приставов, преданные устраивали маха-киртаны, ягьи, писали письма в самые разные инстанции. Похоже, что наши молитвы и обращения сыграли роль, и нам дают возможность провести Джанмаштами на Ходынском поле. Это уже успех, который стал возможен благодаря поддержке преданных со всего мира. У нас нет письменных гарантий, угроза экстренного сноса остается и, поэтому, мы будем продолжать молиться Кришне о защите, а также писать обращения к властям города и страны. Рекомендации по составлению таких писем вы можете найти здесь:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post100685 

А на сайте http://krishna.ru/sos размещены тезисы и факты, которые вы можете использовать в своем обращении.

Вместе с тем, лидеры общины и администрация храма понимают, что, если только Сам Кришна не мешается в ситуацию, нам нужно будет съехать с занимаемого участка. Мы надеемся оттянуть сроки, просим предоставить нам альтернативу, но решение суда есть, и его придется выполнить. Уже сейчас мы разбираем часть второго здания, чтобы вывезти то имущество, что не задействовано каждый день. Уже переехали в храм Господа Джаганнатхи на Ботаническом слоны, что стояли у входа в пандал, перевезен алтарь, размещавшийся в самом пандале. В ближайшее время будут вывозиться книги.
Вся эта работа требует помощи со стороны общины. Сейчас эти работы возглавляют Пратибхавати Прабху и Доял Чайтанья Прабху, к ним присоединяются вайшнавы бхактиврикш и другие преданные. Особенно остро сейчас требуется помощь строителей, электриков, плотников и просто крепких вайшнавов, а также женщин. С предложениями помощи по переезду  храма можно обращаться к Адошадарши Прабху (8 929 912-22-90) и Доялу Чайтанье Прабху (8 926 224-20-64)

Продолжается поиск помещения или здания для аренды или, что более желательно, для приобретения в собственность. У нас нет достаточных средств для того, чтобы оплатить здание сразу, поэтому для нас важна возможность рассрочки платежа. 

Характеристики необходимого помещения под покупку: 

- отдельно стоящее здание или часть административного здания;
- желательная площадь: от 800 до 1200 кв.м;
- желательно наличие прилегающей территории;
- расположение: не далее 20 минут на метро от центра (Войковская, Семеновская, Авиамоторная, Нагатинская, Университет, Филевский парк); в шаговой доступности от метро (10 минут пешком);
- отдельный вход, желательно 2; 
- удаленность от жилых домов, детских учреждений, храмов других религий;
- неохраняемая территория, свободный доступ;
- наличие парковки, возможность парковки на прилегающих территориях;
- горячая-холодная вода, центральное отопление, 1-2 телефонных линий, желательно около 50-100 кВт электроэнергии;
- желательно наличие пищеблока.

Если вы можете подсказать какие-то помещения с такими характеристиками, звоните +7 965 134 11 93 (Матаджи Светлана).

Также мы по прежнему нуждаемся в вашей финансовой поддержке! 
Задать вопрос и поделиться предложениями по ситуации с храмом, вы можете
на  «горячей линии» по переезду Храма   +7(925)997-1003 (с 10.30 до 18.00),
также ваши предложения можно присылать по адресу  info@veda.ru

Большое спасибо за всю ту помощь и пожертвования, что вы уже
сделали!
Предыдущие сообщения по теме "Переезд храма" можно посмотреть на форуме:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8647
Ваши слуги, администрация храма

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Вы можете думать все что угодно, но я уверен, что большой и красивый храм Шри Шри Радха-Мадхавы в Москве будет обязательно! И не надо обижать вайшнавов вместе с Госвами Махараджем, которые все эти годы ночи не спали, чтобы этот храм был!

----------


## Aziz

Я думаю, что нет большего греха чем прикрываясь Богом делать что-то эгоистичное или нехорошее. Такие люди быстро "сгорают" от сильнейших греховных реакций, особенно если это преданный. И это становится заметно всем. Поэтому, думаю, те кто "у руля" сейчас в ИСККОН или МОСК - не случайны и уполномочены Кришной и надо проявлять к ним минимум почтение.. Также нет большего греха наверное чем сомневаться в таких преданных..

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Вы можете думать все что угодно, но я уверен, что большой и красивый храм Шри Шри Радха-Мадхавы в Москве будет обязательно! И не надо обижать вайшнавов вместе с Госвами Махараджем, которые все эти годы ночи не спали, чтобы этот храм был!


Ну конечно же будет! Не может быть, чтобы столько усилий искренних преданных пропали даром!это просто небольшое испытание, а не поражение. главное-успокоиться и не опускать руки. мы не какая нибудь маленькая и незаметная община, нас многие поддерживают, а самое главное-с нами Сам Шри Кришна!

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Как уже сообщалось, достигнута устная договоренность с властями о том, что вопрос о сносе наших строений на Ходынском поле пока откладывается на месяц. Это дает нам возможность подыскать лучшие варианты помещения для Божеств и Их преданных слуг. Отдельная группа просматривает самые разные варианты на рынке недвижимости: аренда, выкуп права аренды у города, покупка помещения, покупка в рассрочку. В этом направлении трудятся Садхуприя Прабху, Шьям Прабху, Ачарья Прабху (он руководит риэлторской компанией), матаджи Югаприя и другие. Отобранные варианты поступают на рассмотрение расширенного собрания старших вайшнавов ятры.

Связаться с рабочей группой можно через секретаря Светлану по тел. +7 965 134-11-93.

Также сохраняется актуальность ваших обращений в органы власти по ситуации с нашим храмом. Рекомендации по написанию такого обращения вы найдете здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post100685

В минувшее воскресенье прошло отдельное собрание старших вайшнавов и лидеров общины с участием Бхактивигьяны Госвами Махараджа и региональным секретарем Даяваном Прабху. Встреча была посвящена общей стратегии развития и организации московской ятры. Как нам организовать в общине непрерывное духовное образование вайшнавов, как заботиться о вайшнавах разных возрастных категорий и ашрамов, как организовать проповедь, как увязать в одну структуру храм Шри-Шри Даял Нитая – Шачисуты, храм Господа Джаганнатхи, два ашрама брахмачари, бхактиврикши и намахатты, другие программы и начинания в нашей общине – все эти вопросы остаются актуальными вне зависимости от того, где будет находиться храм.

На этой неделе те же вопросы будут обсуждаться членами Национального совета, которые специально приехали в Москву для помощи московским вайшнавам. Позже эти вопросы будут обсуждаться уже с участием Шрилы Гопал-Кришны Госвами, который ожидается 10 августа.

И все же эти важные темы не должны помешать нам подготовке таких важных фестивалей, как Пробуждение Шри-Шри Радхи-и-Шьямасундары и начала Джхулан-ятры 17 августа http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata...7DDDD1607.html, празднование Явления Господа Баларамы 22 августа, Шри Кришна-Джанмштами 28 августа и Явления Шрилы Прабхупады 29-го! Вайшнавы приложили много усилий к тому, чтобы эти фестивали прошли на прежнем месте, на Ходынке, где можно праздновать, не опасаясь побеспокоить соседей, и где нет ограничений по количеству участников и времени окончания праздника. Так что планируйте свое время, чтобы не пропустить эти события, приглашайте своих друзей и знакомых!

Задать свой вопрос и поделиться своими предложениями по ситуации с храмом вы можете на «горячей линии» по переезду храма по тел. +7 925 997-10-03 (с 10.30 до 18.00). Также вы можете присылать свои предложения на info@veda.ru.

Большое спасибо за всю ту помощь, которую вы уже оказали, включая, конечно же, и пожертвования! Вайшнавы по связали молитвы и киртаны решению проблем московского храма, особая благодарность преданным, молившимся и проводившим ягьи на фестивале Бхакти-Врикши под Нижним Новгородом, а также на фестивале Жизнеград. Такая поддержка очень вдохновляет!

С предыдущими сообщениями по теме "Переезда храма" можно ознакомиться здесь:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8647

Вновь напоминанием, что для освещения ситуации с храмом создан специальный сайт: http://krishna.ru/sos.

Ваши слуги: Садхуприя дас, Шьям дас, Шридхара дас, Нарешвара дас, Вишну-рата дас

----------


## Aziz

Сегодня мне пришел ответ от Правительства Москвы, от первого зам. префекта В.В. Никитина на послание с сайта www.mos.ru в защиту храма:
MOS.RU - Ответ Автору - (почта) - 6-4-13733.pdf

Суть сводится к следующему:



> 04.04.2013 на заседании Градостроительно-земельной комиссии 
> рассматривался вопрос о прекращении реализации инвестиционного проекта по 
> адресу: Новосходненское шоссе, деревня Верескино. По результатам 
> рассмотрения приняты решения о нецелесообразности размещения храмового 
> комплекса на земельном участке по адресу: Новосходненское шоссе, деревня 
> Верескино, прекращении договора безвозмездного срочного пользования 
> земельного участка в установленном порядке,* а также проработке 
> Москомархитектурой вопроса размещения на альтернативном земельном 
> участке на территории Троицкого и Новомосковского административного 
> ...


Далековато..  :sed:  Но лучше чем ничего.. Лишь бы это не было очередным, если не вечным "баскетболом" с территории на территорию.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А как насчет компенсации за прекращение договора и понесенные расходы? И вообще эта "новая проработка" опять займет лет 10-15 со всеми согласованиями???

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Сегодня мне пришел ответ от Правительства Москвы, от первого зам. префекта В.В. Никитина на послание с сайта www.mos.ru в защиту храма:
> MOS.RU - Ответ Автору - (почта) - 6-4-13733.pdf
> 
> Суть сводится к следующему:
> 
> 
> Далековато..  Но лучше чем ничего.. Лишь бы это не было очередным, если не вечным "баскетболом" с территории на территорию.


Нам тоже пришла такая бюрократическая отписка. В общем, надо бы судиться с властями, чтобы вернули лакшми, вложенные в проектирование храма в Молжаниново.

----------


## Aziz

Чего-то мне кажется что индийский храм можно построить только в Индии.. Здесь не дадут - слишком много противников. Не знаю как в Лондоне дело  обстоит и в других странах с именно строительством индийских храмов. Вроде как везде арендуют\покупают не предназначенные для этого изначально помещения. Может потому что строительство "чужого" храма воспринимается как вызов и угроза ассимиляции в "чужой" культуре? Наверное в Москве прокатит только уже старый проверенный метод Беговой, или храма на Ботаническом - найти заброшенный дом где-нить на задворках чтоб в глаза не бросалось и спокойно проводить в нем службы, формировать общину. А это строительство индийского храма да еще в Москве - все равно что на Красной Площади мечеть возводить - наверное так это чиновники и вопринимают, вместе с политиками в рясе.. Как бы не вышло хуже и не быть отброшенным в тот же статус который имел ИСККОН в советские времена. Может лучше сидеть как мыши и не высовываться?  :sed:

----------


## Антон Подстрешный

> Лишь бы это не было очередным, если не вечным "баскетболом" с территории на территорию.


Значит, нужно менять тактику и действовать хитро и умело. Всё решает воля в этом вопросе.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Значит, нужно менять тактику и действовать хитро и умело. Всё решает воля в этом вопросе.


Вы хотите сказать, что раньше действовали тупо и неумело? Или отсутствовала воля? 
А тактикудействительно надо менять. И приобретатьземлю именно в собственность, чтобы не зависить отполитических настроений властей.Собственность отобрать намного труднее. Именно так поступили буддисты в Радужном, преданные в Омске. И ничего, до сих пор никто и не заикается о том, чтобы что то у них отнять.

----------


## evgeny.dobrynin

> не доводите ситуацию до бульдозеров.Если есть окончательное решение суда-нужно выполнять.


Решение суда в день явления Радхарани - выполнено.
Большой пандал разобран, остался только один вагончик, и два контейнера, ашрам брахмачари разобран.
Осталось только забрать Божества и снести последний вагончик-алтарную.
Фото делал в день Радхаштами, сегодня уже даже и итого нет.
Все сделали как просили.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Где же теперь будут жить Божества? Как скоро мы сможем снова получить Их милостивый даршан, чтобы хоть как то утолить печаль от этого грустного зрелища снесенного Храма?

----------


## Vidyanandadas

Божества будут жить в сердцах преданных

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Ну это само собой разумеется))-Они всегда жили там. Но я все же имею в виду Их материально воплощенную Форму. Ну и конечно же возможность присутствовать на арати и других видах служения.

----------


## Дамир

> Божества будут жить в сердцах преданных


*А-га, как Виктор Цой )))*

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

> Ну это само собой разумеется))-Они всегда жили там. Но я все же имею в виду Их материально воплощенную Форму. Ну и конечно же возможность присутствовать на арати и других видах служения.


Харе Кришна!Сейчас Даршан можно получить там же на Ходынском поле. Главное здание пока не разбирали. Сейчас заканчиваем юр. подготовку к аренде помещения рядом, на Ленинградском проспекте. Небольшое помещение - 250 метров, но для Божеств и Их преданных хватит))) Переезжать окончательно думаем в начале октября. Пока так...

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Харе Кришна!Сейчас Даршан можно получить там же на Ходынском поле. Главное здание пока не разбирали. Сейчас заканчиваем юр. подготовку к аренде помещения рядом, на Ленинградском проспекте. Небольшое помещение - 250 метров, но для Божеств и Их преданных хватит))) Переезжать окончательно думаем в начале октября. Пока так...


Это замечательно, что рядом)))атмосфера Храма на Динамо во многом сохраняется!

----------


## jiva

Кто знает, до какого времени храм на Динамо будет еще действовать? Известно что нибудь?
А новое  на Ленинградском проспекте - это где? Сколько метров/километров от старого?

----------


## Aziz

Говорят что уже исчез этот вариант на Ленинградке..

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В прошедшем году наш храм пережил целую эпопею, связанную с требованием властей очистить участок на Ходынском поле. Вот несколько фото-отчетов:
Алексей Кошелев: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6001215&type=3
Ананда Говинда: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8988313&type=1 



Здесь, на страницах форума, мы публикуем отчет в сокращенном виде. Более подробно, включая все детали по сбору и расходованию средств, отчет был представлен Шрилой Бхакти Вигьяной Госвами Махараджем на собрании Совета московской общины вайшнавов. 29-го декабря подробный отчет был представлен на воскресной программе Божествам Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте, Шриле Прабхупаде и собравшимся преданным.

1. Хронология  событий 

- После напряженных дней осени 2012-го года, когда власти округа достаточно жестко требовали сноса помещений нашего храма на Ходынском поле, зима выдалась достаточно спокойной. Во многом это было связано с тем, что чиновники, желавшие снести храм, неожиданно потеряли свои посты;
- В январе месяце ДжиБиСи по Москве назначают новых региональных секретарей: Шрилу Бхакти Ананта Кришну Госвами, Даявана прабху, Ангира-муни прабху;
- Примерно с февраля месяца начинает работать московский совет общины;
- Учитывая шаткий характер нашего пребывания на Ходынском поле, продолжается поиск льготных вариантов аренды помещений под храм и ашрам брахмачари. Благодаря этой работе, достигнута договоренность с нашим доброжелателем, индусом Кришна-прасадом о льготной аренде помещений в поселке Ивантеевка в Подмосковье;
- В марте президентом храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты назначен Садху-прия прабху;
- Несмотря на сложные условия, на Ходынском поле проведены крупные фестивали: Нитьянанда-траедаши, Гаура-пурнима и Рама-навами, Нарасимха-чатурдаши, Брахмотсава, продолжается сбор средств на переезд храма;
- В начале июля руководство храма Шри-Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуты получило уведомление от службы судебных приставов о том, что храм может быть снесен в кратчайшие сроки. Сперва речь шла о 5-10 днях, потом о месяце. Речь шла о том, что нам предоставляется возможность добровольного съезда и демонтажа строений храма, в противном случае снос осуществится наемными рабочими и нам будет выставлен астрономический счет;
- В короткий срок была заново собран комитет по переезду храма, в который вошли Садху-прия дас, Шьям дас, Шридхар дас, Ачинтья-Кришна дас, Ядунандана дас, Вишну-рата дас, Нарешвара дас и другие вайшнавы. Были проработаны несколько вариантов разбора строений, подготовлены сметы, подготовлена и проведена крупная компания протеста против сноса храма, сотни писем были разосланы преданными в самые разные инстанции, что позволило существенно отсрочить снос. Сайт http://www.krishna.ru/sos/ позволил объединить силы самых разных преданных из разных городов и стран;
- Не смотря на сложную ситуацию с храмом вайшнавы продолжали проводить все программы в храме, проповедовать и проводить благотворительные программы в рамках миссии "Пища жизни";
- Целую неделю в начале августа представители Национального совета ЦОСКР Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж, Бхактиведанта Садху Свами Махарадж, Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махарадж, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху, Радха-Дамодар Прабху, Ачьютатма Прабху, Даяван Прабху, Ангира-муни Прабху, Вивасван Прабху обсуждали с разными группами московской общины вопросы развития ИСККОН в Москве. Очень важно было понять и решить как и на каких принципах должно развиваться Сознание Кришны в Москве;
- Представители совета общины закончили аудит финансов проекта строительства храма в Москве. На все вопросы были даны ответы, злоупотреблений не найдено;
- Еще с осени 2012-го года шла работа по поиску помещения для Божеств и встреч преданных общины ( эта часть работы будет описана в отдельной главе)
- Несмотря на угрозу со стороны судебных приставов преданные провели успешные фестивали в честь Баларама-пурнимы, Джанмаштами, Явления Шрилы Прабхупады, Радхаштами
- Сразу после празднования Джанмаштами начался разбор строений ашрама брахмачари, а после Радхаштами разобрали и наш прекрасный пандал, подаривший нам много нектарных киртанов и Кришна-катхи. Параллельно шла основательная работа с властями города, разъясняющая всю пагубность скорополительных действий в отношении места, ставшего святым для сотен и тысяч.
- В начале декабря в храм вернулась большая часть брахмачари, чтобы, не смотря на очень аскетичные условия, поддерживать духовную атмосферу и распространять книги;
- В настоящий момент преданные активно распространяют книги Шрилы Прабхупады, готовятся к проповеди в следующем году и продолжают поиск помещения для храма



2. Поиск помещения под храм.

- В работе по подбору помещения для храма активно участвовали Радха-Дамодар дас, Садху-прия дас, Шьям дас, Нарешвара дас, Шьямананда дас, Вишну-рата дас, , Юга-прия даси, Дхвани даси, Светлана Стародубова, а так же другие преданные и профессиональные риэлторы. Был учтен опыт Нармады прабху, искавшего помещения для преданных осенью 2012-го.

- В поиске группа использовала базы данных http://www.cian.ru/ , профессиональные базы (через знакомых риэлторов), изучались варианты, присылаемые преданными по "горячей линии".

- Характеристики помещения под аренду:

Отдельностоящее здание или часть административного здания со стоимостью аренды не более 500 000 руб в месяц свободного назначения под центр йоги;
Желательная площадь: от 500 до 1000 метров квадратных;
Прямая аренда от собственника;
Расположение: не далее 20 минут на метро от центра (Войковская, Семеновская, Авиамоторная, Нагатинская, Университет, Филевский парк). В шаговой доступности от метро (10 минут пешком);
Отдельный вход, лучше 2, желательна отдаленность от жилых домов;
Неохраняемая территория, свободный доступ;
Наличие парковки, возможности парковки на прилегающих территориях;
Горячая-холодная вода, центральное отопление, 1-2 телефонных линий, желательно около 30-40 киловатт электроэнергии;
Желательно наличие пищеблока;

- Было изучено не менее 200 объектов, не менее 100 осмотрены непосредственно на месте. По части вариантов проведены переговоры. Не менее 4-5 раз мы уже были готовы подписать договор аренды. До сих пор это не было сделано по причине продления сроков нахождения храма на ходынском поле;

- Помимо вариантов аренды, рассматривались варианты покупки здания. По одному из объектов переговоры уже вышли на стадию подписания. В настоящий момент продвижение дел по  варианту покупки здания приостановлено в связи с временными трудностями у преданных, планировавших вложить свои деньги в этот проект.

3.  Отчет по разборке строений и вывозу имущества

- В конце весны Вайвасвата-Ману прабху провел большую работу по оценке предложений фирм, предлагавших свои услуги по разбору наших зданий «под ключ». Вайвасвату-Ману подготовил подробный доклад с анализом цен и возможных рисков. После ознакомления с докладом, преданные решили выполнить всю работу своими силами, привлекая на самые сложные работы наемных работников. Благодаря решимости Шридхара прабху, Николая, Михаила были сэкономлены сотни тысяч рублей;

- Важной работой был поиск помещений для хранения имущества храма. Требовалось найти место для вагончиков, конструкций пандала, строй-материалов, звукового оборудования, разного прочего ценного имущества. В поиске была использована рассылка ВИОМС, персональные обращения. В результате отзывчивости преданных нам удалось обойтись без дорогостоящей аренды складских помещений. Для части имущества на участке Садху-прии прабху был поставлен ангар из материалов, оставшихся при разборке строений на Динамо, в него перевезли разные небольшие ценные вещи

- В ходе работ по демонтажу наших строений мы неоднократно обращались к преданным за помощью. Кто-то приходил на субботники, кто-то, как бхакта Роман, предоставил часть строительной техники, кто-то даже взял отпуск, чтобы помочь храму. Большое, большое спасибо всем вайшнавам, принявшим участие в этой эпопее!

- Особой задачей, где требовались не только сила, но еще и серьезные строительные и инженерные навыки, была разборка пандала, тут неоценимой была помощь Вайкунтха-Виджая прабху, который специально приехал в Москву, чтобы помочь преданным. У нас были достаточно сжатые сроки, так как мы должны были убрать пандал уже к концу лета, но при этом хотели отметить в нем Джанмаштами и Радхаштами. Профессионализм Вайкунтха-Виджая прабху позволил нам и праздники провести и с властями не конфликтовать



4. План ближайших действий.

- Благодаря массовым обращениям преданных к властям города у нашего храма есть время до весны. Очевидно, что это будут непростые месяцы, так как многие службы храма были расформированы в процессе подготовки к переезду, поэтому любая помощь вайшнавов в деле поддержания храма, уборки помещений и территории, приготовлении прасада, финансовая поддержка будут очень к стати;

- Группа вайшнавов продолжает поиски помещения в аренду с теми характеристиками, что были указаны выше. Основная сложность заключается в том, что те варианты, которые удобны для прихожан в плане транспортной доступности и цены, не предполагают проживания брахмачари, без которых очень сложно поддерживать духовную атмосферу, поддерживать стандарты поклонения и делать массу рутинной работы, которая зачастую выпадает из поля зрения прихожан. Преданные будут продолжать искать вариант, который устроит всех; 

- Важным направлением деятельности в на ступающем году будет проведение фестивалей на "чужой" территории. Большие праздники, на которых сможет собираться вся община очень важны для всех нас для сохранения духа единства в нашей общине. Мы все помним прекрасные киртаны и Кришна-катху, что проходили в большом пандале храма на Динамо. Очень хочется поддержать и сохранить эту традицию. Опыт проведения фестиваля Гаура-пурнима в прошлом году и Голока-фест в Лужниках говорит о том, что эта задача вполне по силам нашей общине при условии, что каждый приложит какие-то усилия в этом направлении;

5. С подробным финансовым отчетом можно ознакомиться в отделе приема пожертвований храма. 

*Спасибо всем вайшнавам за помощь, участие и молитвы за наш храм!*

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Информация по переезду Божеств Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
От кого:	Новости московской общины вайшнавов <moskva@vioms.ru> 
Кому:	Махабхарата <mahabharata108@mail.ru>
Сегодня, 17:02
Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы! Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны!

Мы рады сообщить вам, что преданные арендовали достаточно большое помещение недалеко от Ходынского поля сроком на три года с возможностью пролонгации. Сейчас оно активно подготавливается к переезду Божеств. К сожалению, на данном этапе мы не можем предложить Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте помещение, удовлетворяющее храмовым требованиям. Поэтому, мы назовем это место Центром Индийской Культуры и после переезда будем продолжать прикладывать усилия по открытию храма Кришны в Москве. Отдельная команда вайшнавов продолжает диалог, в том числе через судебные инстанции, с Правительством города Москвы по поводу несправедливого лишения вайшнавов участка земли в Молжаниново.

В начале января в Префектуре САО нам напомнили, что будут добиваться нашего переезда с Ходынского поля в самые короткие сроки, поэтому преданные решили воспользоваться наилучшим вариантом из имевшихся предложений по аренде. Помимо давления властей в этом решении учитывалось плачевное состояние наших сооружений на Ходынском поле. Продолжать богослужение в этих условиях уже не было возможности.

До 1-го марта, пока идет ремонт, мы не будем давать в рассылке точный адрес нового центра, поэтому, пожалуйста, следите за новостями. Большим плюсом нового места является большой зал (около 350 метров) для киртанов и лекций, очень хорошая вентиляция с дымоудалением, наличие больших помещений на первом этаже под ресторан и магазин, вся прибыль от которых пойдет на поддержание миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Также есть возможность аренды дополнительного концертного зала  на 650 мест, что позволит проводить большие праздники и фестивали.

Сперва в новое место переедут Божества, вайшнавы попытаются отладить служение Их Светлостям и только после этого мы пригласим всех на новоселье. Лекции, киртаны и семинары будут проходить уже с начала марта, но преданным придется потерпеть некоторые неудобства, в частности, у нас будет меньше возможностей для приготовления и раздачи прасада. Для больших вайшнавских мероприятий центр будет открыт с Гаура-пурнимы. Для широкой публики мы откроемся с Рама-навами, когда уже все будет готово окончательно.

В связи с тем, что новый центр не будет иметь статуса храма, старшие вайшнавы просят нас воздержаться от распространения книг, проведения Хари-намы и ношения вайшнавской одежды в районе улицы Куусинена!

Сейчас в помещении идет ремонт. В силу ограничения по срокам, старшие преданные решили нанять профессиональных строителей. Мы приносим извинения всем преданным, кто хотел бы сам послужить Божествам и вайшнавам в этом ремонте. К сожалению, нас сильно поджимают сроки. Сейчас уже закончена покраска потолка и стен, возводятся стены для алтаря. В начале следующей недели мы будем рады пригласить вас навести окончательную чистоту и порядок в новом помещении.

В настоящий момент команда по подготовке переезда Божеств остро нуждается в финансовой помощи. Сейчас была уплачена большая сумма за 2 месяца аренды вперед. Ремонт, покупка нового оборудования, разбор и вывоз наших строений с Ходынского поля обойдутся не меньше, чем в 2 миллиона рублей. Текущие расходы храма, пока кафе и магазин не заработают в полную силу, тоже придется покрывать за счет пожертвований. Более подробную информацию можно получить в нашем отделе приема пожертвований.

Благодаря вашей помощи преданные нашей общины смогут по-прежнему получать Даршан наших Божеств, собираться на праздники и Кришна-катху, встречать духовных Учителей, петь Святое Имя до глубокого вечера!

Информацию по переезду вы можете узнать по телефонам: +7 (909) 935-16-79

С уважением, ваши слуги Садху-прия дас, Шридхара дас, Вишну-рата дас и другие вайшнавы из команды по подготовки переезда Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.

----------


## Александр Замков

Харе Кришна! Подскажите пожалуйста действующий телефон центра на Куусинена.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна! Подскажите пожалуйста действующий телефон центра на Куусинена.


+7 (909) 935-16-79

----------


## Анджи

Харе Кришна!
Можно поподробнее узнать про ресторан на новой территории.
Сколько посадочных мест? Какой средний чек планируется? Кто будет руководить рестораном? Кто делает меню?

----------


## Анджи

Судя по отсутствию ответов на мои вопросы можно сделать два вывода: или ни кто ни чего не просчитывал, или это является великим секретом. Я правильно понял?

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Харе Кришна, прабху! Открытием ресторана занимаются Садху-прия прабху, президент храма, и Кали-Дхамана прабху, вайшнав, который активно участвовал в открытии сети Джаганнат. Они на этот форум не заходят. Чуть позже я вам его адрес напишу

----------


## Olga Shu

Дорогие преданные, здравствуйте!
Есть ли распмсание событий, происходящих на ул. Куусинена? можно ли прийти в храм сегодня и во сколько?

----------


## Яшода д д

В этом разделе есть тема. Расписание лекций. Вот ссылка.http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...?t=1246&page=5

----------

